# L'ultimo volo del condor: Galliani è finito



## Milanforever26 (31 Agosto 2015)

Faccio una premessa: nulla può ormai cambiare il mio giudizio su questo mercato, nemmeno un colpo in extremis tipo Witsel (che poi manco parlassimo di Iniesta) o perfino l’arrivo di un vero regista (che comunque servirebbe come il pane) figuriamoci poi se chiudiamo col colpetto Soriano.
Questo mercato ha sancito definitivamente e finalmente per tutti, che Galliani è ormai un uomo morto nel calcio di oggi, un elefante che si muove in una delicata boutique, un dinosauro che incredibilmente non si è ancora estinto a differenza di altri suoi coetanei.
Sull’uomo non mi esprimo, non ho prove reali per dire se sia un farabutto e cerchi solo i suoi tornaconti personali o se sia semplicemente andato fuori di testa. Quello che però oggi si palesa a tutti è che il dirigente Fester non ne ha più e non è più adatto ad allestire una rosa competitiva.
Il mercato è stato un fallimento su tutti i fronti: lasciamo perdere la solita pessima comunicazione a cui siamo ormai tristemente abituati (e rassegnati) il problema più grave qui è che non si sa più trovare un giocatore decente, e non potendo pagare certi prezzi (qualcuno qui diceva cose tipo “prendiamo uno tipo De Bruyne” cioè ragazzi è andato al City per 75 milioni..dai su, mettiamocela via, certi giocatori non li prenderemo più) non siamo nemmeno in grado però di scovare qualche affare vero.
Abbiamo iniziato il mercato, lo ricordo a tutti, con in testa un trio di giocatori che doveva rilanciarci, Matinez, Kondogbia e Ibra, a cui doveva unirsi un centrale di livello, era un mercato che secondo me avrebbe dato una svolta ma non è arrivato nulla di ciò!
Quando Fester è tornato a muoversi senza gente al suo fianco è ricominciato un incubo, siamo ripiombati nel recente passato, solo che stavolta non c’era più l’alibi del budget zero: abbiamo gettato nel gabinetto 100 milioni. Galliani è riuscito a mettere insieme tutto il peggio che si poteva immaginare, figuracce iniziali mostruose con JM e Kondo, rinnovo di De jong che blinda un giocatore inutile, Bertolacci (che ho difeso al suo arrivo) pagato a peso d’oro, Bacca non pare male per ora ma è stato preso solo perché era l’unico sulla piazza senza troppo mercato e comunque sia lui che L.Adriano sono stati ingaggiati con contratti fuori dal mondo (due quinquennali oltretutto). La telenovela Romagnoli infinita tirata avanti un mese per niente dato che alla fine si è preso praticamente alle condizioni della Roma, abbiamo parlato tutta l’estate di Ibra per poi scoprire che non sarebbe arrivato lui ma Balotelli (uguali eh), è pure riuscito a propinarci il suo pupillo Kucha (ormai pensavo fosse un incubo svanito) che ritengo un colpo incommantabile; infine l’incapacità cronica di andare a prendere un regista vero e serio e di vendere qualche scarto della rosa.
Il mercato è finito e non sarà comunque un Witsel a far si che a San Siro torni la luce, assisteremo all’ennesimo anno di non gioco, un milan operaio costato 100 milioni. Possiamo solo, per ora, sperare in Sinisa, se riuscirà a cavare dalla rosa il 110% (ad oggi non mi pare ci stia riuscendo) forse si lotterà per i primi 4-5 posti, di più non è dato sperare perché questa squadra non può nemmeno sognarsi di andare in Champions, e di ciò deve ringraziare un unico, incapace, responsabile: Adriano Galliani.


----------



## The P (31 Agosto 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Faccio una premessa: nulla può ormai cambiare il mio giudizio su questo mercato, nemmeno un colpo in extremis tipo Witsel (che poi manco parlassimo di Iniesta) o perfino l’arrivo di un vero regista (che comunque servirebbe come il pane) figuriamoci poi se chiudiamo col colpetto Soriano.
> Questo mercato ha sancito definitivamente e finalmente per tutti, che Galliani è ormai un uomo morto nel calcio di oggi, un elefante che si muove in una delicata boutique, un dinosauro che incredibilmente non si è ancora estinto a differenza di altri suoi coetanei.
> Sull’uomo non mi esprimo, non ho prove reali per dire se sia un farabutto e cerchi solo i suoi tornaconti personali o se sia semplicemente andato fuori di testa. Quello che però oggi si palesa a tutti è che il dirigente Fester non ne ha più e non è più adatto ad allestire una rosa competitiva.
> Il mercato è stato un fallimento su tutti i fronti: lasciamo perdere la solita pessima comunicazione a cui siamo ormai tristemente abituati (e rassegnati) il problema più grave qui è che non si sa più trovare un giocatore decente, e non potendo pagare certi prezzi (qualcuno qui diceva cose tipo “prendiamo uno tipo De Bruyne” cioè ragazzi è andato al City per 75 milioni..dai su, mettiamocela via, certi giocatori non li prenderemo più) non siamo nemmeno in grado però di scovare qualche affare vero.
> ...



tutto giusto.

Mihajlovic comunque resta anche lui colpevole sin dal principio: avevamo una squadra costruita per giocare con gli esterni, e specialmente con un 4-2-3-1 e ha """accettato"""" di passare al 4-3-1-2 pur sapendo che avevamo troppi ruoli scoperti.


----------



## sballotello (31 Agosto 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> tutto giusto.
> 
> Mihajlovic comunque resta anche lui colpevole sin dal principio: avevamo una squadra costruita per giocare con gli esterni, e specialmente con un 4-2-3-1 e ha """accettato"""" di passare al 4-3-1-2 pur sapendo che avevamo troppi ruoli scoperti.



il 4 3 1 2 è una fissa di berlusconi..non do colpe al momento a sinisa.

su galliani, si è gia detto di tutto e di piu. Ma se vedi il video di Buffa, che gia nel 2010 parlava dell'inadeguatezza di galliani e di una lista infinita di acquisti sbagliati..penso che sia sempre stato incapace nel scegliere i giocatori da comprare a questo punto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Agosto 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Faccio una premessa: nulla può ormai ......



Tutto vero , tutto giusto.. purtroppo è la verità e pare che se ne siano accorti tutti quest'anno ... noi qui sono 10 anni che lo diciamo e ci siamo presi tutti gli insulti del mondo .


----------



## martinmilan (31 Agosto 2015)

non mi stufo mai di leggere questi post...soprattutto quando sono ben esposti.Complimenti!

è una magra constatazione ma almeno ci si consola tra di noi..
il mio pensiero invece su galliani ormai non è più un mistero..mi fa tanta tenerezza..


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Agosto 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> tutto giusto.
> 
> Mihajlovic comunque resta anche lui colpevole sin dal principio: *avevamo una squadra costruita per giocare con gli esterni*, e specialmente con un 4-2-3-1 e ha """accettato"""" di passare al 4-3-1-2 pur sapendo che avevamo troppi ruoli scoperti.



esterni molto scarsi vorrei aggiungere..il modulo non cambia nulla..avessimo un vero regista al posto di De jong invece forse un po' di manovra la vedremmo...


----------



## carlocarlo (31 Agosto 2015)

aspettare almeno la fine dell'anno no? e se il milan arrivasse in champions?


----------



## wfiesso (31 Agosto 2015)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> aspettare almeno la fine dell'anno no? e se il milan arrivasse in champions?



Non è tanto il fatto di fare bene o meno, è il fatto che se paghi bertolacci 20 mln, ma manca ancora un regista e prendi kucka e balotelli, senza riuscire a piazzare ne matri, ne nocerino, ne zaccardo, allora sei davvero un dirigente finito e in totale malafede


----------



## Pamparulez (31 Agosto 2015)

Carlocarlo ma è anni qua che ci sentiamo dire di aspettare almeno gennaio.. Poi almeno maggio.. Poi almeno fine agosto. Che deve succedere per ammettere che Galliani sta sabotando il Milan?!


----------



## 666psycho (31 Agosto 2015)

Galliani è un dead man walking..


----------



## Louis Gara (31 Agosto 2015)

Purtroppo non sarà l'ultimo. Del CondoM non ce ne libereremo mai


----------



## folletto (31 Agosto 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Galliani è un dead man walking..



...seee, magari


----------



## 666psycho (31 Agosto 2015)

Galliani dovrebbe essere nella black list delle compagni aere, non dovrebbe più volare....altro che condor...


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non sarà l'ultimo. Del CondoM non ce ne libereremo mai



Temo anch'io..
Per ultimo volo però intendevo che questo è l'ultimo mercato in cui ancora qualcuno riteneva Galliani un grande dirigente in grado, con un budget vero, di realizzare un mercato ottimo.
Nessuno ormai può più credere in lui e ho notato che anche alcuni giornalai che fino a l'altro ieri lo esaltavano hanno iniziato a criticarlo un po'..ovviamente non si può aspettare che i lacchè lo mollino finché è ancora al timone ma che inizino a trapelare critiche è già un bene..


----------



## carlocarlo (31 Agosto 2015)

Pamparulez ha scritto:


> Carlocarlo ma è anni qua che ci sentiamo dire di aspettare almeno gennaio.. Poi almeno maggio.. Poi almeno fine agosto. Che deve succedere per ammettere che Galliani sta sabotando il Milan?!


Sabotare per me è una parola troppo grossa. Per me quest'anno si è fatto un pochino. Il problema è che molti pensavano di fare una squadra competitiva subito, per me è un progetto di due o tre anni. Avete scritto pagine che invocavate giovani forti poi si piange per il mancato arrivo di Ibra. Non abbiamo fondi illimitati. Galliani ormai è vecchio, ma non pensate che con un altro dirigente si poteva far di più. Inoltre per dichiarare fallito una campagna acquisti io ho sempre aspettato più di due partite. Se incominciamo a fischiare alla seconda di campionato la finiamo come i tifosi della Roma o dell Inter


----------



## folletto (31 Agosto 2015)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> *Sabotare per me è una parola troppo grossa*. Per me quest'anno si è fatto un pochino. Il problema è che molti pensavano di fare una squadra competitiva subito, per me è un progetto di due o tre anni. Avete scritto pagine che invocavate giovani forti poi si piange per il mancato arrivo di Ibra. Non abbiamo fondi illimitati. Galliani ormai è vecchio, ma non pensate che con un altro dirigente si poteva far di più. Inoltre per dichiarare fallito una campagna acquisti io ho sempre aspettato più di due partite. Se incominciamo a fischiare alla seconda di campionato la finiamo come i tifosi della Roma o dell Inter



Infatti non è un sabotaggio ma un omicidio sotto gli occhi di tutti ma nessuno dice nulla, va bene così


----------



## Schism75 (31 Agosto 2015)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> Sabotare per me è una parola troppo grossa. Per me quest'anno si è fatto un pochino. Il problema è che molti pensavano di fare una squadra competitiva subito, per me è un progetto di due o tre anni. Avete scritto pagine che invocavate giovani forti poi si piange per il mancato arrivo di Ibra. Non abbiamo fondi illimitati. Galliani ormai è vecchio, ma non pensate che con un altro dirigente si poteva far di più. Inoltre per dichiarare fallito una campagna acquisti io ho sempre aspettato più di due partite. Se incominciamo a fischiare alla seconda di campionato la finiamo come i tifosi della Roma o dell Inter




1. Con un budget di 90-100 milioni (perchè alla fine questo spenderemo) e alcuni ruoli assolutamente da coprire (1 centrale, 1 regista, 1 centrocampista fisico con capacità tecniche, 1 attaccante). Taccio del trequartista. A fine mercato ci troviamo con coperti solo i primi due ruoli, uno dei quali (il difensore) è un giovane che rappresenta una scommessa al momento. Gli altri sono SCOPERTI.

2. Si sono spesi soldi comprando giocatori in maniera non progettuale. Si cercava Kondogbia e si è preso Bertolacci facendo un'offerta assurda. Si seguiva Witsel e si è virato su Kucka prima e forse Soriano. Giochiamo con il trequartista e stanno provando a mettere dentro un esterno (Perotti). E' stato Martinez, e senza essere in grado di chiudere, si è virato all'improvviso su Bacca, che forse era la terza/quarta opzione. Anche qui trattativa senza mediare niente e clausola pagata sull'unghia. Cosa che non fa nessuna squadra, tranne il PSG, City, RM e Barca. Alla stessa squadra a cui è stato svenduto Rami (da loro richiesto)

3. Ultimo, ma non meno importante, non siamo riusciti a VENDERE nessuno, solo prestiti o svendite, alle stesse squadre che per qualsiasi catorcio ci chiedono l'infinito. E tutte squadre che questi giocatori li hanno chiesti, quindi con il coltello dalla parte del manico di chi vende. Vedasi Rami, Paletta, Saponara, El Sharawii (per il momento solo prestato), forse Matri, forse Mastour, forse Suso, forse Mauri.

4. In 10 giorni realmente si pensa che De Jong possa diventare un regista con i fiocchi, Bertolacci un nuovo Seedorf, Kucka Rijakaard e Soriano/Honda uno Zidane? Davvero? Stiamo a questo livello?

Fammi capire quindi cosa c'è da aspettare.


----------



## Lo Gnu (31 Agosto 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Faccio una premessa: nulla può ormai cambiare il mio giudizio su questo mercato, nemmeno un colpo in extremis tipo Witsel (che poi manco parlassimo di Iniesta) o perfino l’arrivo di un vero regista (che comunque servirebbe come il pane) figuriamoci poi se chiudiamo col colpetto Soriano.
> Questo mercato ha sancito definitivamente e finalmente per tutti, che Galliani è ormai un uomo morto nel calcio di oggi, un elefante che si muove in una delicata boutique, un dinosauro che incredibilmente non si è ancora estinto a differenza di altri suoi coetanei.
> Sull’uomo non mi esprimo, non ho prove reali per dire se sia un farabutto e cerchi solo i suoi tornaconti personali o se sia semplicemente andato fuori di testa. Quello che però oggi si palesa a tutti è che il dirigente Fester non ne ha più e non è più adatto ad allestire una rosa competitiva.
> Il mercato è stato un fallimento su tutti i fronti: lasciamo perdere la solita pessima comunicazione a cui siamo ormai tristemente abituati (e rassegnati) il problema più grave qui è che non si sa più trovare un giocatore decente, e non potendo pagare certi prezzi (qualcuno qui diceva cose tipo “prendiamo uno tipo De Bruyne” cioè ragazzi è andato al City per 75 milioni..dai su, mettiamocela via, certi giocatori non li prenderemo più) non siamo nemmeno in grado però di scovare qualche affare vero.
> ...



Tutto giusto. Aggiungerei anche l'incapacità e la facilità con cui regala i giocatori alle altre squadre: 

- Saponara dato in prestito con diritto di riscatto *fissato a 4 milioni.* Q-u-a-t-t-r-o!! Ma fissalo a 10 o almeno piazzaci un controriscatto a 5 milioni! 

- Rami a 3 milioni è uno scherzo.

- Mastour un Saponara bis?

- Cessione di Gori senza piazzare un controriscatto

- Regala tutti, però non è capace a regalare i bidoni.


p.s. spero non ceda anche Mauri j.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Agosto 2015)

Per me invece Galliani è più vivo che mai, e sta concentrando tutte le sue forze estreme per distruggere il Milan.


----------



## Louis Gara (31 Agosto 2015)

> non è malafede
> Mastour regalato al Malaga


----------



## Kaladin85 (31 Agosto 2015)

La fortuna di galliani è che il Milan non ha una curva.
In un'altra piazza sarebbe già stato obbligato a dimettersi e girerebbe con la scorta.


----------



## wfiesso (31 Agosto 2015)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> Sabotare per me è una parola troppo grossa. Per me quest'anno si è fatto un pochino. Il problema è che molti pensavano di fare una squadra competitiva subito, per me è un progetto di due o tre anni. Avete scritto pagine che invocavate giovani forti poi si piange per il mancato arrivo di Ibra. Non abbiamo fondi illimitati. Galliani ormai è vecchio, ma non pensate che con un altro dirigente si poteva far di più. Inoltre per dichiarare fallito una campagna acquisti io ho sempre aspettato più di due partite. Se incominciamo a fischiare alla seconda di campionato la finiamo come i tifosi della Roma o dell Inter



una squadra ultra competitiva da subito era utopia, ma almeno tappare quelle falle che da anni abbiamo, la più grave ed evidente era il mediano capace di inventare gioco, e ancora non comprano sto dannato regista, l'incompetenza ha un limite, che è ben stato superato, ora può essere solo malafede


----------



## Jino (31 Agosto 2015)

Premesso che il mercato non si valuta ad agosto, ma qualche mese dopo. Certo è che se i nuovi acquisti non renderanno per quanto pagati, alcuni parecchio, è ovvio che questo porterà ad una stagione fallimentare. Galliani con i soldi, sulla carta, non si è dimostrato all'altezza.


----------



## carlocarlo (31 Agosto 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> una squadra ultra competitiva da subito era utopia, ma almeno tappare quelle falle che da anni abbiamo, la più grave ed evidente era il mediano capace di inventare gioco, e ancora non comprano sto dannato regista, l'incompetenza ha un limite, che è ben stato superato, ora può essere solo malafede



Si è speso 30 mil x bacca e 25 x romagnoli. Se si prendesse witsel che cosa puoi chiedere di più? Kongo ha scelto l'Inter che vi piaccia o no è il mercato quando non si hanno soldi illimitati va fatto di occasioni. Vi ricordo che de bruyne è stato pagato 80 milioni


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Agosto 2015)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> - Regala tutti, però non è capace a regalare i bidoni.



Per forza finché ai bidoni fa ingaggi allucinanti...


----------



## Kaladin85 (31 Agosto 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> una squadra ultra competitiva da subito era utopia, ma almeno tappare quelle falle che da anni abbiamo, la più grave ed evidente era il mediano capace di inventare gioco, e ancora non comprano sto dannato regista, l'incompetenza ha un limite, che è ben stato superato, ora può essere solo malafede



Non penso sia malafede, semplicemente galliani non ci ha mai capito nulla di calcio, i giocatori li seguiva Braida.
A questa totale ignoranza si somma la demenza senile che è ormai evidente


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Agosto 2015)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> Si è speso 30 mil x bacca e 25 x romagnoli. Se si prendesse witsel che cosa puoi chiedere di più? Kongo ha scelto l'Inter che vi piaccia o no è il mercato quando non si hanno soldi illimitati va fatto di occasioni. Vi ricordo che de bruyne è stato pagato 80 milioni



Chiedevamo tutti un maledetto regista, perfino un gufo stordito si renderebbe conto che era la falla più grave nella rosa..sono anni che subiamo il gioco di chiunque, perfino una neopromossa ha un giocatore in grado di dettare il gioco..noi no..solo incursori e medianacci


----------



## 666psycho (31 Agosto 2015)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> Si è speso 30 mil x bacca e 25 x romagnoli. Se si prendesse witsel che cosa puoi chiedere di più? Kongo ha scelto l'Inter che vi piaccia o no è il mercato quando non si hanno soldi illimitati va fatto di occasioni. Vi ricordo che de bruyne è stato pagato 80 milioni



ma allora c'è ancora gente che difende Galliani...


----------



## sballotello (31 Agosto 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> ma allora c'è ancora gente che difende Galliani...



ne dubitavi?

Con tutta la qualità che abbiamo a centrocampo che cosa volete di piu' cit. Gallo


----------



## 666psycho (31 Agosto 2015)

sballotello ha scritto:


> ne dubitavi?
> 
> Con tutta la qualità che abbiamo a centrocampo che cosa volete di piu' cit. Gallo




assurdo..ma cose deve fare ancora per dimostrare che è un incompetente??


----------



## sballotello (31 Agosto 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> assurdo..ma cose deve fare ancora per dimostrare che è un incompetente??



non lo so... ci sono oltre 17 mila abbonati , solo 2 mila e spicci in meno dello scorso anno..


----------



## carlocarlo (31 Agosto 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> ma allora c'è ancora gente che difende Galliani...



Sbagli se pensi che difendo galliani, non avrei preso ne bertolacci ne Balotelli e penso che siano errori che pagheremo cari. Resta il fatto che se (dubito) arrivasse witsel non è un mercato da buttare per una squadra che in due/ tre anni aspiri a vincere lo scudetto. Se non arriva witsel è un mercato insufficiente


----------



## Aragorn (31 Agosto 2015)

È il Milan che è finito


----------



## vota DC (31 Agosto 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per me invece Galliani è più vivo che mai, e sta concentrando tutte le sue forze estreme per distruggere il Milan.



Questo lo fa da anni. Tanti errori clamorosi, buona parte dei quali sono affari con Preziosi dove lui si prende la percentuale, concentrati senza nessun affarone (Bacca è sottovalutato dal mondo calcistico e ha la sua età, quindi 30 milioni non sono chissà quale affare a prescindere dai risultati che porterà) non è mai capitato. Anche l'anno in cui arrivò Matri....c'era solo la carognata Matri a 11 milioni e zero spesi per il resto, non è che regalavamo in massa i Mastour di turno e inondavamo la rosa di cessi...ne venivano pochi alla volta.
Galliani ha alzato il tiro. E di molto. E' onnipotente da anni, lo si è capito quando ha scacciato Seedorf usando gente "carismatica" come Montolivo e Bonera. Quindi poteva alzare il tiro da subito e non lo ha fatto. E' evidente che si sta muovendo qualcosa e lui è nella fase del "prendi i soldi e scappa".


----------



## Renegade (31 Agosto 2015)

Abbiamo fatto solo tre acquisti da schifo; Bertolacci, Kucka, Balotelli. Io il resto lo considero più che buono. Ma quei tre più il fatto che non sia stato preso un regista hanno ammazzato proprio tutto il buon lavoro fatto.

Galliani ormai è vicino al folle volo di Ulisse.


----------



## Milanforever26 (31 Agosto 2015)

sballotello ha scritto:


> non lo so... ci sono oltre 17 mila abbonati , solo 2 mila e spicci in meno dello scorso anno..



Si ma questo era l'anno dove dovevano tornare ad essere almeno 28mila...


----------



## Kaladin85 (31 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Abbiamo fatto solo tre acquisti da schifo; Bertolacci, Kucka, Balotelli. Io il resto lo considero più che buono. Ma quei tre più il fatto che non sia stato preso un regista hanno ammazzato proprio tutto il buon lavoro fatto.
> 
> Galliani ormai è vicino al folle volo di Ulisse.



Peccato che due degli acquisti da incubo li abbiamo fatti a centrocampo, il reparto che più di tutti necessitava di essere rinforzato


----------



## sballotello (31 Agosto 2015)

ma a noi hernanes a 11 milioni faceva schifo?


----------



## 666psycho (31 Agosto 2015)

Bisogna abbattere il Condor prima che si schianti su milanello


----------



## Devil (31 Agosto 2015)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> Sbagli se pensi che difendo galliani, non avrei preso ne bertolacci ne Balotelli e penso che siano errori che pagheremo cari. Resta il fatto che se (dubito) arrivasse witsel non è un mercato da buttare per una squadra che in due/ tre anni aspiri a vincere lo scudetto. Se non arriva witsel è un mercato insufficiente



Non è un mercato da buttare 0_o? ci ha messo sotto l'Empoli a San Siro!


----------



## Devil (31 Agosto 2015)

sballotello ha scritto:


> ma a noi hernanes a 11 milioni faceva schifo?



Abbiamo già occupato i due posti per gli extracomunitari


----------



## sballotello (31 Agosto 2015)

Devil ha scritto:


> Abbiamo già occupato i due posti per gli extracomunitari



se provengono dal campionato italiano non ci sono limitazioni


----------



## carlocarlo (31 Agosto 2015)

Devil ha scritto:


> Non è un mercato da buttare 0_o? ci ha messo sotto l'Empoli a San Siro!



non giudico un mercato da una partita. mi spiace


----------



## alessandro77 (31 Agosto 2015)

Spero di essere smentito clamorosamente stasera, ma che cavolo è questo immobilismo di oggi di Galliani? Si stanno dando da fare tutti negli acquisti e noi siamo fermi, solo cessioni.. Boh


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Agosto 2015)

Inutile sperare di tornare competitivi fino a quando ci sarà il cravattaro a prendere i giocatori.


----------



## hiei87 (31 Agosto 2015)

Inutile starlo a dire...lo sapevamo quasi tutti da anni. Questo mercato è servito giusto a smentire i pochi del "eh, ma coi soldi galliani ci farebbe vincere tutto". 
E' deprimente parlarne, tanto lui continuerà a stare lì a fare quello che vuole.
Dopo la ridicola contestazione di sabato, mi sto convindendo che la colpa sia in buona parte della curva.


----------



## Jack14 (1 Settembre 2015)

L'unica speranza è che dopo questo scempio sia davvero il suo ultimo "volo"...


----------



## kolao95 (1 Settembre 2015)

Delusione. Delusione totale! Io ero uno di quelli che difendeva Galliani a spada tratta per diversi motivi: era un mago nella gestione delle trattative: Diego Lopez a 0 e Ibrahimovic in prestito con riscatto a 24 sono delle operazioni clamorose; credevo che la colpa del fatto che il Milan non avesse soldi fosse del presidente; credevo che con i soldi ci avrebbe riportato davvero in alto. Però mi sono reso conto che ormai anche nella gestione delle trattative è diventato nullo: Bacca lo ha pagato quanto la clausola rescissoria, Bertolacci e Romagnoli pagati troppo, sarebbero stati ottimi se fossero stati presi con 5 milioni in meno ciascuno e poi nelle trattative di vendita è un mero incapace: Rami a 3,5 è una chicca che rimarrà nella storia; la colpa del fatto che per ben quattro anni abbiamo navigato con i P0 e i 'low cost' è semplicemente sua, visto che ha fatto ingaggi milionari a bidoni e giocatori vecchi. 
Nel Milan c'è bisogno di un ricambio generazionale, ma dubito fortemente che Berlusconi manderà via Galliani anche in caso di un altro anno fuori dalle coppe, piuttosto salterà l'allenatore.


----------



## Mr. Canà (1 Settembre 2015)

[/url]via Imgflip Meme Maker[/IMG]


----------



## mistergao (1 Settembre 2015)

Galliani è finito? Sì, ma da un bel po'... Ha delle colpe? Indubbiamente.
Però, signori miei, quanto enormi sono le colpe di Berlusconi? Perchè se mia moglie compra un cappotino per cani da 3000 € lei ha sbagliato, ma io che le ho dato il mio assenso ho sbagliato forse più di lei...


----------



## Coccosheva81 (1 Settembre 2015)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Galliani è finito? Sì, ma da un bel po'... Ha delle colpe? Indubbiamente.
> Però, signori miei, quanto enormi sono le colpe di Berlusconi? Perchè se mia moglie compra un cappotino per cani da 3000 € lei ha sbagliato, ma io che le ho dato il mio assenso ho sbagliato forse più di lei...



A me questo discorso non mi torna.
Alla Juve se sbagliano acquisti, la colpa è di Marotta, non di Agnelli.
Alla Roma sbaglia Sabatini, non Pallotta.
All'Inter Ausilio, non Thohir.
La colpa che si può dare a Berlusconi, e a qualunque presidente, è di non mettere denaro da spendere.
Fino allo scorso anno si poteva benissimo incolpare Berlusconi che non sganciava.
Quest'anno il denaro da spendere c'era, quindi la colpa è di chi lo ha usato.

La grande colpa è non aver preso un ds vero al posto di Galliani, quello si glie lo si può imputare.


----------



## zlatan (1 Settembre 2015)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> A me questo discorso non mi torna.
> Alla Juve se sbagliano acquisti, la colpa è di Marotta, non di Agnelli.
> Alla Roma sbaglia Sabatini, non Pallotta.
> All'Inter Ausilio, non Thohir.
> ...



Ecco quoto in pieno, fino all'anno scorso nutrivo tanta fiducia in Galliani, tanto dal difenderlo e parecchio dicendo che la colpa era di chi non cacciava piu' il grano. Quest'anno il grano c'era ma mancava il cervello... Maledetto ci ha rovinati....


----------



## wildfrank (1 Settembre 2015)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> aspettare almeno la fine dell'anno no? e se il milan arrivasse in champions?



Caro amico, ci vuole del sano realismo......la fortuna semmai aiuta gli audaci, non i PAVIDI...


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Settembre 2015)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> A me questo discorso non mi torna.
> Alla Juve se sbagliano acquisti, la colpa è di Marotta, non di Agnelli.
> Alla Roma sbaglia Sabatini, non Pallotta.
> All'Inter Ausilio, non Thohir.
> ...


----------



## Sanji (1 Settembre 2015)

http://images2.gazzettaobjects.it/m...20130714_120254--473x264.jpg?v=20140130113240


----------



## martinmilan (1 Settembre 2015)

berlusconi ora dopo secoli ha speso...
se galliani fallisse lo salutiamo di certo...so che a molti farà dispiacere ma così vanno le cose.C è molta ingratitudine al giorno d'oggi.

Ricordiamoci anche la lettera di barbara chiara e limpida che è stata scritta e concordata da molti in società e berlusconi ne era al corrente.

Gli era stato imputato di non avere fatto scouting,di avere fatto rapporti discutibili con preziosi e lui se ne frega..

ma la zappa sui piedi se l'è tirata prendendo ely e balotelli che sono di raiola,nemico pubblico di barbara.

barbara che è li che aspetta pronta il momento giusto per azzannarlo.


----------



## Kaw (1 Settembre 2015)

La cosa positiva è che pure certa stampa (non molta purtroppo) sta cominciando a mettere in evidenza quello che diciamo qui.
Cioè di un AD che è pure DS, che non ha collaboratori, non istituisce una rete di scouting, che fa affarucci con i suoi amici. Alla fine la gestione tecnica della squadra è una sua responsabilità, e se questa tutti gli anni mostra gli stessi identici problemi non è possiible continuare a ignorare e far finta di niente. Nel corso degli anni Galliani si è fatto una rete di giornalisti leccatori di professione, ma pure questi non dureranno.

E in ogni caso Berlusconi, se non se la sente di licenziarlo, deve pretendere un cambio di rotta, e secondo me dopo questi 90 milioni, gran parte dei quali sprecati, potrebbero esserci delle speranze...


----------



## martinmilan (1 Settembre 2015)

sicuramente il mercato a gennaio non lo farà lui...mi ci gioco tutto quello che volete...
questa volta sembra che gli abbiano girato le spalle tutti.


----------



## mistergao (2 Settembre 2015)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> A me questo discorso non mi torna.
> Alla Juve se sbagliano acquisti, la colpa è di Marotta, non di Agnelli.
> Alla Roma sbaglia Sabatini, non Pallotta.
> All'Inter Ausilio, non Thohir.
> ...



Io parto sempre da un presupposto: al Milan non si muove foglia che Berlusconi non voglia. Prendiamo, ad esempio, l'acquisto di Bertolacci: 20 milioni per un buon incursore mi sembrano effettivamente troppi. Di chi è la colpa? Ovviamente di Galliani. Ma se non mi sbaglio Berlusconi stesso, pochi giorni prima, aveva parlato di un Milan che doveva ripartire da giocatori giovani e italiani, proprio come Bertolacci.
Quello che sto cercando di farvi capire è questo: Berlusconi e Galliani sono due entità inscindibili, è troppo comodo dare la colpa al pelato senza prendersela con Silvio, che rimane comunque il suo capo.


----------



## malos (2 Settembre 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> sicuramente il mercato a gennaio non lo farà lui...mi ci gioco tutto quello che volete...
> questa volta sembra che gli abbiano girato le spalle tutti.



Meglio che non ti ci giochi niente, per questo ci vuole un esorcista. L'unica volta che l'ho visto traballare anche se di poco nella considerazione generale, e più specificatamente in quella giornalistica, è stato quando sembrava che Barbara l'avesse fatto fuori. Di certo non era da sola ma spalleggiata anche dal padre che poi in quella famosa cena ha fatto dietro front. Lì annusando il cambio di potere avevano iniziato a dubitare delle capacità del condor finora sempre difeso a spada tratta da tutti. 
Alla fine visto l'esito tutti si sono riallineati compatti e lui è diventato più potente e forte.
Non vedo ora giornalisti pronti a criticarlo per quanto meriterebbe.
Berlusconi non lo manderà mai via, si spera nella nuova proprietà.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (2 Settembre 2015)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Io parto sempre da un presupposto: al Milan non si muove foglia che Berlusconi non voglia. Prendiamo, ad esempio, l'acquisto di Bertolacci: 20 milioni per un buon incursore mi sembrano effettivamente troppi. Di chi è la colpa? Ovviamente di Galliani. Ma se non mi sbaglio Berlusconi stesso, pochi giorni prima, aveva parlato di un Milan che doveva ripartire da giocatori giovani e italiani, proprio come Bertolacci.
> Quello che sto cercando di farvi capire è questo: Berlusconi e Galliani sono due entità inscindibili, è troppo comodo dare la colpa al pelato senza prendersela con Silvio, che rimane comunque il suo capo.



No, non sono d'accordo.
Berlusconi ha un solo compito, mettere i soldi a disposizione.
Lo ha fatto? Si
Il resto sono discorsi, la caxxata dell' italmilan la disse prima ancora di trattare Kondogbia e Martinez, praticamente gia presi, che non mi sembrano italiani
Bertolacci è stata una panic move di Galliani che doveva per forza piazzare un colpo alla svelta e ha preso il primo disponibile.
Pensi che Berlusconi sappia le caratteristiche tecniche di Bertolacci? Abbia una minima idea di chi sia o di chi sia Witsel?
È un politico, imprenditore, imputato, ha millemila impegni, deve fare anche il ds? No, quello è compito di Galliani.
E i rubinetti li ha chiusi una settimana fa dopo la partita con la Fiorentina, ci sono stati 3 mesi per poter operare in assoluta libertà con un budget importante


----------



## Aron (2 Settembre 2015)

Direi che è proprio finito il Milan, e con esso tutti quelli che lo gestiscono.

L'unica consolazione è che la cessione della maggioranza è inevitabile.


----------



## albert (2 Settembre 2015)

Malafede!! E' tempo che lo penso e non ho mai avuto il coraggio di pronunciarla! Barbara, come tanti altri, sospetta....ma non capisco perchè Silvio continua a 'tenerlo'. Se arriva Bee spero lo facciano fuori subito come lui 'eliminato' Leonardo, Braida e di recente Lucas. (ma voi credete davvero che tutti gli insuccessi iniziali siano a causa di Lucas...o qualcuno ha fatto in modo che così fossero per poi liberarsi?)


----------



## Gas (2 Settembre 2015)

Io colpevolizzo principalmente Galliani. Berlusconi è solo un vecchio rincitrullito che purtroppo ha scelto tanti anni fa di chi fidarsi e non si schioda più dall'idea che si è fatto. Galliani gli ha fatto vincere tutto (ma quando il calcio era diverso) ed ora Berlusconi continua a credere ciecamente nelle capacità del Gallo.
Galliani conosce davvero troppo pochi giocatori, ed è normale che sia così perchè si occupa di troppe cose. Se fate caso i giornali ci accostano sempre gli stessi nomi, alcuni addirittura per molti anni di fila ed il problema è che ... è vero ! Sono i così detti pallini di Galliani che, prima o poi, arrivano.
Bacca, per esempio, secondo me non lo conosceva. Lui voleva Martinez già da un paio di anni, poi quando quest'ultimo affare è sfumato qualcuno gli avrà bisbigliato nell'orecchi "ma sai che in nazionale spesso gli preferiscono Bacca ? Ma sai che Bacca da due anni è capocannoniere dell'Europa league ?"

Cerco di schematizzare quelle che sono le mie critiche a Galliani:
- Delirio di onnipotenza, voler fare tutto da solo. Allontanare figure di valore che, se ben gestite, potrebbero aiutarlo senza necessariamente sminuirlo (Braida era un ottimo supporto, allontanato come un cane. Maldini trattato da appestato)
- Scarsa conoscenza di giocatori, sopratutto fuori dall'Italia. Fissato sempre sugli stessi giocatori da anni.
- Troppe operazioni con squadre Italiane (vedi sopra) il che si traduce nello spendere più soldi. Giusto per fare un esempio, voi dite che con meno dei 20M spesi per Bertolacci non si trovava in giro per il mondo un giovane di pari valore ?
Inoltre ogni volta che si acquista da una Italiana (vedi Roma quest'anno) li si rafforza economicamente e se questi stanno fare quel che noi non facciamo (scouting trovando nuovi interessanti prospetti) riescono a non perdere di valore tecnico, anzi a rinforzarsi sia in campo che economicamente (ottimi prospetti poi incrementano il loro valore).
- Troppi affari con il Genoa (non con il Real Madrid).
- Ci ha resi con i suoi teatrini lo zimbello di tutti. Eravamo un'esempio, ora siamo una barzelletta. Quando ci prendono in giro noi tifosi non riusciamo neppure più a reagire perchè... hanno ragione a sfotterci, siamo d'accordo pure noi con loro.
- Giochi di potere. Negli ultimi anni ha messo tutto il suo impegno in capo solo nei giochi di potere, quando c'era il conflitto con Barbara, per denigrare Seedorf,...


----------



## Devil (3 Settembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Delusione. Delusione totale! Io ero uno di quelli che difendeva Galliani a spada tratta per diversi motivi: era un mago nella gestione delle trattative: Diego Lopez a 0 e Ibrahimovic in prestito con riscatto a 24 sono delle operazioni clamorose; credevo che la colpa del fatto che il Milan non avesse soldi fosse del presidente; credevo che con i soldi ci avrebbe riportato davvero in alto. Però mi sono reso conto che ormai anche nella gestione delle trattative è diventato nullo: Bacca lo ha pagato quanto la clausola rescissoria, Bertolacci e Romagnoli pagati troppo, sarebbero stati ottimi se fossero stati presi con 5 milioni in meno ciascuno e poi nelle trattative di vendita è un mero incapace: Rami a 3,5 è una chicca che rimarrà nella storia; la colpa del fatto che per ben quattro anni abbiamo navigato con i P0 e i 'low cost' è semplicemente sua, visto che ha fatto ingaggi milionari a bidoni e giocatori vecchi.
> Nel Milan c'è bisogno di un ricambio generazionale, ma dubito fortemente che Berlusconi manderà via Galliani anche in caso di un altro anno fuori dalle coppe, piuttosto salterà l'allenatore.



Ibrahimovic lo hai preso solo perché Raiola aveva deciso così. Il "condor" non c'entra proprio nulla, si è solo presentato con la valigetta dei soldi in mano


----------

